# Hi guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have just purchased a Gaggia new baby from Ebay. It was used, and the person had it for 15 months. Im having an issue. The drip tray. It leaks really badly. I mean it can only contain a tiny amount of water before there is a flood from front, side and back of the machine. Ive posted on another forum and some smarty suggested emptying the tray every so often, but is it really that simple? Im not convinced. Going to give this a go tomorrow. Cant even make a decent coffee until I get a decent tamp. Regards guys


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where is the water coming from?

The group or another part of the machine?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesnt look like it holds a lot of water anyway!

Is the tray actually leaking with a small ammount of water in, as in does it have a hole somewhere?

New one here.

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-New-Baby-Silver-Drip-Tray


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Obvious question: Where does it leak from? Is there a hole?


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

It seems to leak from the bottom. I havnt really noticed. Its just suddenly saw water everywhere


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

There is the drip tray and the steel part on top of it


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The three way valve discharges into the back of the drip tray, I did have the same model and always forgot to empty the tray until it overflowed.

Ian


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just don't understand why the drip tray takes so little. Something doesn't seem right. Please tell me that I am being paranoid or just mistaken. Then my mind can be at rest


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd say the drip tray should be able to hold about a pint of liquid. The only way out for liquid should be over the top. This should be clearly visible. Try filling the drip tray from a tap and see where the water comes out from. Sounds like a replacement job.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The drip tray of the Baby is tiny.

End of story.

Empty it after each coffee.

But you know this already, no? You have a Baby so you can see this by yourself.

I am not sure what response you are expecting.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok I am not having this issue any more thanks


----------

